# Treat recipes



## LeigjA (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm looking for some easy to make treat recipes! My girl LOVES fruit and I have one recipe (pureed banana, peanut butter, and plain yogurt), so I can switch up the fruit and give her variety, but I would love a couple crunchy treat ideas, she's six months and is still into chewing like crazy and has terrible breath. (Her dog food has sardines. Nice and healthy for my baby dog, but leaves her with terrible breath). She eats a homemade diet, so I'm always looking for ways to get some crunch in her diet, I know that's very important for her teeth and jaw health. I currently give her the organic bones my vet sells, and of course plenty of teething bones, she loves them, but I would love something crunchy with a little nutritional value so I can fill her "work for it" toy when I'm at work and not feel guilty about it. (Sometimes I leave for work right after breakfast and don't get back till a few hours after her lunch time, she's very very small so I give her work for it toys with treats to keep her occupied and from getting too hungry. I time her meals and treats so she never goes too long with am empty belly, her vet and I discussed fainting spells and hunger induced vomiting. I'm not looking for a meal replacement, just looking for the dog equivalent of giving your child carrots for a snack instead of popcorn, and im having trouble finding a recipe I like.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Kong toys are good. You can stuff them with food, and freeze them. This makes it a little bit harder for the pup to get the food/kibble out. I use chicken/beef stock to add to the stuff you freeze.


----------



## LeigjA (Feb 15, 2017)

susan davis said:


> Kong toys are good. You can stuff them with food, and freeze them. This makes it a little bit harder for the pup to get the food/kibble out. I use chicken/beef stock to add to the stuff you freeze.


I have a good treat toy, it was recommended to me by several people, can't remember the name, but it's rubber like a Kong and twist together. The more they mess with it, it will untwist and give access bit by bit to the treats inside. I"m more concerned with the treats inside the toy, I would like a nice, healthy, homemade crunchy treat instead of a nutritionally empty mass produced biscuit.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

My favorite way to make treats is in the dehydrator. My dogs are crazy for chicken jerky treats. I just cut up strips of boneless chicken and put them on the dehydrator till they're done. There are so many other treats you can make, too.


----------



## LeigjA (Feb 15, 2017)

That's a great idea. Pure meat is healthy, and chewing on jerky would be a good workout for her teeth and jaw. Thanks! I'll have to look into buying one. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

